# Shooting ranges



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello,
Just a few thoughts on an indoor shooting range. The range is fun place to go if you can have the right mindset, and time to shoot. Shooting my hg is a release of stress to me, thus relaxes me. Trying to become a more accurate shooter is challenging, and I like the challenge. BUT............
1) I find myself hurried because of the time restraint. A half hour is just not enough. Even an hour goes by too fast
2) Due to the time restraint, people have the tendency to hurry. Which brings up the old adage, "Haste makes waste". I think bad habits are more likely to crop up and cause bad habits.
3) The most important is "Safety". If you hurry, it is more likely to cause accidents.
4) It's hard to work out shooting accuracy problems, and learn how to operate you hg correctly with time restraints.

what do you think? Do you have thoughts to add?
thank you, bt


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

bwanatom said:


> Hello,
> Just a few thoughts on an indoor shooting range. The range is fun place to go if you can have the right mindset, and time to shoot. Shooting my hg is a release of stress to me, thus relaxes me. Trying to become a more accurate shooter is challenging, and I like the challenge. BUT............
> 1) I find myself hurried because of the time restraint. A half hour is just not enough. Even an hour goes by too fast
> 2) Due to the time restraint, people have the tendency to hurry. Which brings up the old adage, "Haste makes waste". I think bad habits are more likely to crop up and cause bad habits.
> ...


I think you've made some valid points, and I would agree with most of them. Here are some of my thoughts on each.

1) To maximize your time usage, I'd consider buying a few extra magazines and pre-loading them prior to starting the range session, so you don't have to waste as much valuable shooting time on filling mags (assuming that will help; sometimes it won't).

2) You might want to consider taking a smaller amount of ammo with you, so you don't feel pressured to shoot all of it in a single session. Better to shoot 50-100 precise, well-controlled shots than 150-200 willy-nilly shots which will reinforce bad habits, ultimately making these habits harder to overcome and reprogram. If you feel tired, or start to "throw" shots out of the groupings, don't require yourself to shoot the rest just because you paid for the range time. Leaving 10 minutes early with a strong finish is far better than shooting up to the last minute and "wasting" the last 10-20 rounds by using bad technique.

3) Being aware of the possible safety hazards in rushing is the first step. A truly responsible shooter will NEVER compromise safety for any reason short of a life-or-death defensive situation (which often can't be resolved using "range rules" and procedures, or so I'm told). :mrgreen:

4) See #2. Quality, not quantity, is the watchword. I've only shot a few times on indoor ranges under similar constraints, so I can't directly compare my situation to yours, but on my local outdoor ranges, there are a host of other problems that can also cause similar time-related conflicts. Weather conditions (do you shoot until your hands are completely numb, or only halfway; how many warm-ups are too many?), calling range breaks to check targets (the guy that's shooting at 300 yards is always on MY relay, and he usually doesn't own a spotting scope, either, so I have to wait for him to drag his butt to the 300 yard target line, analyze his target, and wander back; takes up a LOT of time that could otherwise be used for shooting), and having a black-powder rifle shooter on the next bench (UPWIND of me; gotta love that recurring cloud of dense gray smoke). Short of having your own range, there is almost ALWAYS going to be SOME conflict with time, or other shooters infringing on your available time. Just try to make every shot count! :smt023

Who said "Practice doesn't make perfect; PERFECT practice makes perfect."? I mean, besides me... :mrgreen:


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

DJ,
some very good points, thanks.
Of all the issues that I brought up, and you as well, is "safety". I don't ever want to compromise safety for "anything". I have to keep reminding myself of the shooter's golden rules. Safety Rules that must not be broken.
thanks for your input,
bt


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I agree for the most part about a time restraint always intruding on your thoughts. What I don't like the most about an indoor range is the cramped "phone booth" that is your assigned area. 

Once the weather gets a bit nicer, I'm definitely going to try an outdoor range nearby that not only has a flat price where you can shoot as long as you wish, but also would enhance the relaxation being in a more open environment. Also, it's probably easier on the ears (always using ear protection of course) without the shots echoing off the walls.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Time is of a concern to me as well but rarely bothersome to the point of being a distraction. The indoor range that I shoot at regularly charges by the hour and I’m allowed to take as much time as I want and pay when I'm finished. However, I usually keep it to an hour session due to price and I prefer to spend the time focused on shooting in a consistent manner. Safe gun handling is never compromised. Though I am fairly free from strain or tension throughout my session, I don't go there to relax.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Luckily, it's $5 for all day where I go. I could completely see time constraint as a big focus killer because I made it out to the range later than expected one night and didn't have as much time as I wanted before they closed. Plus one of the employees started coming around even earlier and closing things down.


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

the range that i goto there is no time constrant as long as your shooting, so if you bring lots of ammo its all good.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

I just joined a shooting club, it costs $165/yr, but I can shoot as long as I want for just $8/per session. They are open in the winter time fri. 10-2pm, sat/sun 10-4pm. I can spend as long as I want each of those days, no time limit. This is just what I wanted in a shooting range, as it promotes a more relaxed enviorment. There's alot more socializing with others, talking over techniques and such. It is interesting how appearances can be deceiving. Three old men were there, all showing signs of old age, but could pluck the center of the targe out at 50 ft, consistantly. One of them was into gun shooting competition, he had quite a set up. These guys all gave me some pointers that helped me out, another reason I like the place. To me, this is just what the doctor ordered.
thanks,bt


----------



## mplecha (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been to the local indoor range a few times now. Before that, I used to shoot at my dad's. He has a large piece of property in the country. It's different shooting indoors. I do feel a little rushed from time to time. The thing I dislike most about the range is losing my brass. I hope to get into reloading soon, and it's difficult to keep up with spent brass at the range.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

mp,
I was watching this guy at the indoor range today, what a set up he had....quite neat. He was into competition shooting with his hg's, and had a suitcase to carry multiple guns and "accesseries". He was tearing the small black bullseye out at 50 ft. The reason I used quotation marks on accesseries was that he had a net right next to his gun as he shot, catching all his .45 brass as he shot. Obviously, he was a reloader. I don't know all the tricks as a newbie, and maybe you have got a catching apparatus, but it seemed like a good idea to me. It looked like a fishing net on a two foot aluminum pole type stand. 
thanks, bt


----------



## caseyj (Dec 17, 2008)

I prefer the outdoor range. However I dislike the stopping every 15 min to change out your targets. Cost wise though it is $3 dollars and hour with unlimited time unless there is a wait then you are limited to a hour. Now there is an indoor range that is about 40 miles from me and it cost $18 per hour, and you feel like you are standing in a phone booth.

I guess that there are pro and cons to both.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,
believe it or not, I haven't shot outdoors yet. I'll have to see whether I like outdoors better than indoors. 
In reference to time limits, I pretty much solved this problem. I joined a club with yearly dues of $165. Then it only cost $8/shooting session. The nice thing about it is that I can shoot as long as I want. Saturday I shot leisurely for 4 hours, getting tips from the experienced shooters, and just plain gabbing with all there. Sunday, I spent 2.5 more hours more. I must have put 400 rds through my new "Mark lll Hunter". I love this gun, fun to shoot with the red dot scope, great accuracy, great feel, and what a nice trigger on it.
thanks, bt


----------

